# DROID 3 USERS: LISTEN UP I AM BRETT HENDERSON



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi,
My Google Play developer account was hacked, resulting in a mysterious .apk on your phones. Please hear me out!


----------



## KaptinKrunK (Feb 20, 2012)

really?
thats crazy


----------



## DroidVicious (Jul 12, 2011)

Wait what?


----------



## KaptinKrunK (Feb 20, 2012)

were waiting to hear whats this apk about?


----------



## Senate9690 (Aug 17, 2011)

Pretty sure this problem has been resolved for weeks now. Google removed it shortly after AFAIK. Topic should be closed.


----------

